# Bathtub/shower using stock tank?



## TNbear23

While I was seaching online for bathroom ideas I came across stock tanks used as indoor bathtub/shower. Do you remember using them as a kid as mini swimmng pools? Good times! 
I love the idea for many reasons.. 1 they are cheaper than a "real" bathtub 2 they are smaller (we are only working with a total of 480 sq ft) 3. look rustic 4 start to finish time to have a working shower would be minimal.. I think? Which leads me to my question, while I can find a lot to pictures using them in a bathroom I can't find any info regarding installation. I know the bottoms are flat so you would have to raise one end and place the drain in the opposite end. Should it be raised off the floor a little or just set it on the floor. Faucet mounting wouldn't be an issue. One blog I read said they just used shower curtains with magnets to keep the water in, but is that enough? 
So here is an example.... Advice needed.. can this work?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Forcast

I like this but have the same questions as you. I guess you have to do the plumbing as a clawfoot tub would be. dont remember to the stock tanks have a drain?


----------



## randumguy

Raiste the foot end up for drainage, and be done with it. 1/4" per foor works for sewage, it should take less than that for a tub to drain. Drill the drain hole wherever you need it. Function over fashion is my rule. Things need to work. Good looking stuff that doesn't work is pretty much useless in my book.


----------



## wkndwrnch

One thing comes to mind is how noisy it might be filling up the tub. Maybe not a problem,but one suggestion is from this company. I put this on my diesel truck cab and doors. Big difference on the noise level.
http://www.raamaudio.com


----------



## jlh412

You can use a 2x4 stock tank which has a 3/4 in drain in it. Put a 3/4 in board under one end. Can use 1/2 pvc pipe to make a hanger for the shower curtain. Have used one for years in my hunting cabin.


----------



## TNbear23

We bought the 2x4 one from TSC. We placed the drain in the center of it. If you want a bath it will take a lot of water. We used 1/2" PVC to hang the shower curtain. The only complaint is DH doesn't like the height of the side, says he has to lift his legs to high to get in, other than that works great for our very small bathroom.


----------



## cindilu

I have always wanted a stock tank for a bath tub shower idea and so I used Pinterest to find some ideas. Here is what I have so far... 

http://www.pinterest.com/thechildsgarden/for-the-love-of-bathrooms/


----------



## Bret

With the shim board for draining, a little mortar underneath would take care of the oil-canning. Fun project. May reduce the noise a little too.


----------



## rkintn

I'd like to just have a galvanized washtub as the tub part of a shower. Not too high to step over and a circular curtain rod and shower curtain would keep the water from splashing out. Use one of those big rainfall shower heads and your in business. Wouldn't take up much room either.


----------



## big rockpile

My Baby Sister brought up me getting a galvanized washtub. I got it cheap because the Hardware Store had a leak and it got water damage  Don't matter to me water going in it anyway. Anyway got it for my wife for Christmas :kiss:

Sis says I can't believe it she was really glad to get it :buds:

Hey my wives are easy and know I'm a Good Husband. :gaptooth:

big rockpile


----------



## SimplerTimez

High end stock tank use (and personal favorite):

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/125256433361508948/

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who is considering this, lol! But I have considered how what works now for high-stepping access might not be the best for my later aging years. But a set of small steps might work for later I thought, if I am not able to sink it to floor level or at least stepable level.

Here is a wooden version for the shower:

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/125256433360065817/

Instructions for installing one:

http://www.ehow.com/how_6807141_build-bathtub-galvanized-stock-tank.html

The 'net is a beautiful thing 

~ST


----------



## Guest

I have been toying with the idea since I was given a free stock tank, and this comes to mind...









What I've read, the water cools too quickly, so perhaps some insulation around it would be beneficial when using it as a bathtub. I had Googled "stock tank hot tub" and found a gajillion ideas for it as a tub!

I bought a galvanized 16 gallon round bucket, thinking my wringer could attach to the side - which it didn't - so it is now slated to be a shower stall bottom for our Location B.


----------



## farminghandyman

putting a Drain in one,

http://adventuresoftheyellowschoolbus.blogspot.com/2012/08/bathtub.html


----------



## Guest

farminghandyman said:


> putting a Drain in one,
> 
> http://adventuresoftheyellowschoolbus.blogspot.com/2012/08/bathtub.html



What a great How-To!


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks for posting this. I would think the heat dissipation would not be any worse than those crazy fiberglass tubs you get these days.


----------

